# Cane Self defense with a Filipino (Sibat)edge



## chris arena (Apr 3, 2009)

Part 2 of a basic entry level walking cane drill that is part of a local class I teach on Saturdays. Based on Datu Kelly Worden's 10 count long pole Sibat drill that I modified for the cane. This video short covers close range first contact. passing and empty hand energy from the cane.

Chris A


----------

